# Bathroom Insulation and Vapor Barrier



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to water proof the tile board, that will be your vaper barrier.


----------



## jibennett (Jan 28, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Need to water proof the tile board, that will be your vaper barrier.


Ok, then do I use insulation with or without kraft paper?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

As Joe said---waterproof the face of your cement board----best insurance you can buy---if you do---then use unfaced insulation----


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Question Oh' Mike... Do you need a vapor barrier on the entire bathroom (Ceiling, shower area, non-shower area (sink, toilet, etc))? Or does it only need to be in the shower area?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Waterproofing is only done on the face of the cement board in the wet areas----ceilings and other walls should use insulation with a vapor barrier-----


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Where are you located?

2. Is the bathroom above/below grade?

3. Describe the exterior wall make-up...

Gary


----------



## jibennett (Jan 28, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> 1. Where are you located?
> 
> 2. Is the bathroom above/below grade?
> 
> ...


1) Located Cincinnati
2) Above grade 2nd floor
3) Exterior: Vinyl siding, sheathing, stud/insulation 

Jim


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Find your location on the map for Zone, read:http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...heet-310-vapor-control-layer-recommendations/

No vapor barrier/retarders in basements: http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par003.htm

Same with greenboard: http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par013.htm

Gary
PS. May need to find closest city for Zone below the map in list, here; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_par002.htm


----------

